# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Xin code làm từ điển Hàn-Việt ?

## hovafa

Mình muốn nhờ các bác giỏi lập trình giúp giùm mình code từ điển Java, còn dữ liệu ngôn ngữ tiếng việt và tiếng hàn thì để mình tự nhập. Mình đã tìm hết trên google vẫn ko có từ điển việt-Hàn, hàn-Việt (ngoại trừ máy xịn xài hệ điều hành thì mới có). Mình học tiếng Hàn mà ko có từ điển trên điện thoại thì thật là khổ. mà mua Kim từ điển thì mắc quá tới 3 triệu lận.

----------


## vietthuongmusic

Sao không ai biết hết vậy ta? Diễn đàn tin học cả nước việt nam này mà ko ai biết cái này hết vậy trời. Mình sẽ trả phí nếu ai có thể giúp mình.

----------

